# Wild CASTFORM fled the battle!



## Zeph (Jul 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you guys know I won't be hear for a week, starting tomorrow. I'm going camping in Devon or Cornwall 9I can never tell which), and there's no internet connection at the campsite (Even if there was I doubt I'd be allowed to use it - we're meant to be on holiday).

So, as of tonight, au revoir.


----------



## CNiall (Jul 31, 2008)

Bye?
(wasn't there a thread for this pre-wipe?)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe there was, maybe there wasn't. Either way, there isn't anymore.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

Bye!

Also...

Wild FLARETH fled!

Also going caping starting tomorrow and going on til Monday.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't been outside of the house lately. I feel like a hermit. You guys are lucky. All I can look foward to besides school is the newest AVGN, WTF pokemon, and a new sbemail.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 31, 2008)

Bye bye Castform. Have fun and all that. ^^


----------



## Zeph (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys :þ


----------



## S. E. (Jul 31, 2008)

SHINY EEVEE used GOODBYE!

...so, yeah. I hope you have fun!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 31, 2008)

You know, you could've just put a note in your sig.


----------



## @lex (Jul 31, 2008)

So, you're wild now, are you?

FIGURES.


----------

